# Progetto Pinarello Stelvio



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

15 years in the making; Meet Stella
I've been searching for an NOS or restorable example of a Stelvio for years. For 15 years I've been saving and aquiring components to mate to this project. After several failed attempts, last month I finally found my white whale in a little bike shop in Milan Italy. A 1995 58cm. Here's the build: 

Frame: 1995 NOS Pinarello Stelvio 58cm (c-t)
Gruppo: 1995 Campagnolo C-Record 8 speed ergo with panographed & polished crankset
Brakes: 1990 Campagnolo Record Delta 
Bars: Cinelli Campione Del Mondo 44cm
Stem: Cinelli XE 12cm
Headset: Campagnolo/Pinarello threaded
Post: Campagnolo C-Record aero
Wheels: Campagnolo C-Record hubs/Mavic Open Pro/DT Swiss db
Tires: Velo Flex Pave 22mm clinchers
Saddle: Selle Italia Flite 110 Anniversary
































































Thanks for looking :thumbsup:


----------



## CyclePimps (Sep 1, 2010)

Umm...excuse me while I pick my jaw up from the floor. Simply gorgeous...


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Yea, words fail me also. That is a fantastic example of taking your time and doing it right. Wow, that is going to be a great ride for a long time. 

Great build, now give us a ride report. lOL LOL LOL

Bill


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

Perfection! Congrats on completing the quest. I admire your patience. Love the pantographed crankset. Sweeet.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Beautiful........Outstanding build.... I love the attention to detail.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

WOW! Fifteen years? You are a patient person, so congratulations on the discovery of the frame.

The build up is very, very nice indeed. I think my favorite part, if I had to choose just one, is the crank arms with the pantographed Italian flag. That's cool as.

I could check out about twenty of these types of threads a day. That means the rest of us need to get to work putting together nice steel bikes with some great parts. Get busy

Congratulations of your perseverance. That's a sharp looking bike!


----------



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

Wow. Made my morning.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*blushing now...*

Thanks for all the high praise, truly a labor of love. I seriously doubt this bike will ever meet the road. 
Stella is one of six Pinas in my stable and she's definitely my trophy bike.
To say I am a Pinarello lover would be an understatement.

My Pina Fleet: click here

Pinarello Factory Tour: click here

Thanks again for looking


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

SUPER SEXY bike!!
Well done...enjoy!


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Very Very Nice - one of the best Pino's posted here.


----------



## Waves77 (Aug 15, 2010)

Amazing build up, and that collection of yours... wow, just wow!


----------



## battaglin (Apr 19, 2002)

that is one beautiful bike! right click if I may..
congrats! I'd hang it on a wall and stare at it everyday!!


----------



## jimmm (Dec 4, 2002)

Stunning!!! Where did you get that crank. I want one!


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

jimmm said:


> Stunning!!! Where did you get that crank. I want one!


Found on it-ebay a couple years ago. IIRC he had a beautiful panographed SR crank too.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you sleep with it? I would.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

That frame....she was so worth the wait. Absolutely, unequivocally, irrefutably beautiful. 

And that crankset, yoiks. Drool city.


As for doubting that frame will ever see the road...

...look, one day you're going to be on your deathbed pondering your life, and looking at all those pretty bikes you've collected realizing none shall go with you. In the end, they're "things". Will it really be important that you never rode that _one_ frame? That _one_ bike you shelved, only to run your eyes across occasionally? Yes. You'll be sorry. 

Just saying...just mah .02. 

Thanks for posting this story and those pics.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> That frame....she was so worth the wait. Absolutely, unequivocally, irrefutably beautiful.
> 
> And that crankset, yoiks. Drool city.
> 
> ...


All good points OEH,
I do a couple retro-rides every year and on the next one I'm sure I'll be very very tempted.
The biggest issue though is the gearing I built her with 52/42 11-21. I live in the SF bay area on a 20% hill. Maybe I did that on purpose...:idea:


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

rhauft said:


> All good points OEH,
> I do a couple retro-rides every year and on the next one I'm sure I'll be very very tempted.
> The biggest issue though is the gearing I built her with *52/42 11-21*. I live in the SF bay area on a 20% hill. Maybe I did that on purpose...:idea:



I saw that 11-21 almost-corn-cob, and thought to myself... _'this guy from Kansas'_?



Edit to add:
P.S. I've never been a huge fan of big chrome...even in the era when chrome was king. But I wouldn't take less than, on this frame. Very nice.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I saw that 11-21 almost-corn-cob, and thought to myself... _'this guy from Kansas'_?
> 
> Edit to add:
> P.S. I've never been a huge fan of big chrome...even in the era when chrome was king. But I wouldn't take less than, on this frame. Very nice.


Kansas??? more like Berkeley... it's very "lumpy" here.

My next project is a Stelvio that I aquired prior to this one. It had some frame damage so I set it aside. Now that Stella is complete, I have enlisted the skills of Ed Litton to help repair the frame and restore it to as new. It has less chrome showing, only the drive side chainstay, front der. braze-on and fork crown. Since this one will be restored as apposed to NOS, I plan on getting a lot more seat time on it. I'll be sure to post pics when she's out of the spray booth.


----------

